# MES 30 Gen 1 Sale !!!



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 18, 2015)

Hey all, just thought I'd point out that Amazon has the MES 30 Gen 1 on a great sale.  I was able to get mine a couple weeks ago at the same price of $149.96 but it was only on sale for bout 1/2 a day !  Just seen this and thought I'd pass it along !


----------



## themule69 (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## gary s (Feb 6, 2015)

Sounds like a good price to me

Gary


----------

